# Another unique baby gate.



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Bought a metal baby gate with a door 2 years ago for keeping kids out of the kitchen. It wasn't wide enough. Ran out to shop and pumped out 2 temporary plywood posts.
2 years later......











I grew to hate the gate, it was a huge hassle to remove it just so things like the dresser could be brought in on a Dolly. And it left a small opening to walk through.

I had enough. I had an idea, knew I could do it, and yesterday I did.

Not only are the posts much better looking, but give us a much needed option.










































The entire metal assembly can be lifted up and out of the posts, and the posts can also be removed from the wall just as easy.

I used pine, cost me 3.00 for the material from home depots cull bin.

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Good job, way to make it work. Commercial baby gates suck in my opinion. Too hard to find the right size and make it sturdy enough to prevent a fall. Especially on stairs.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is a Great fix!
Lee


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I wanted to make a 2 door gate out of oak, but my kids are rough on that gate and I couldn't figure out how to make one that would open up all the way, and be strong. Being able to slide the whole assembly up and out of the posts is good enough for me. I want to trim the posts, and when I repaint the kitchen next month I'll paint the posts to match.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Here are some build pics.

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A very elegant solution. Nice combination of woodwork and engineering.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I came across this post a while back, and really like the idea and especially the execution! As fate would have it, I got home yesterday to find that the Mrs. had bought a baby gate for the bottom of our stairs, and sure enough, it wasn't wide enough. I immediately thought about your post, and couldn't wait to get started building my own! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

I just saw this, and I am also thinking about doing this. Possibly 2 of them. We use the baby gates to keep our dog out of areas he isn't supposed to be in. I think that I could use two of these. One for our hallway, and one for the basement stairs. 

Thanks for this post. I will have lots of projects to work on.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Very Clever!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Excellent idea. Form follows function.


----------

